# Said goodbye to Cassidy on Monday (28th)



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

My precious Cassidy, 16 yrs old, had to be euthanized on Monday this week. She had been having breathing problems since November, but they really got bad the last week or so. I took her in and they said that she was for sure struggling to breathe. She was the most beautiful calico with the brightest pretty face. We got her when she was so tiny. 16 years is a long time to be in love with such a beautiful kitty. 2 days before we had her put down, we had a major accident that totaled my daughter's car. We're "ok" just hurting all over. Not a good weekend.....


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a terrible weekend atback Cassidy was so lucky to have such a compassionate mother. Most cats never have the pleasure of having a human committed to being their companion for their entire life and filling their life full of love. Calico's are stunning, and it sounds like Cassidy was no exception. I have no doubt that she knows how lucky she is, and that she is on the other side fondly thinking of you and hearing the tales of the hard lives other cats had, and thinking to herself how much more she loves mommy for being so wonderful. Rest peacefully sweet Cassidy~


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of Cassidy - sixteen years as a loving family member! A lifetime of memories! May she have peace and serenity while she waits at the Bridge... If you are up to it, I know many here would love to see her picture...

And what a stressful traumatic event - I hope your daughter did not get injured...! Hard times! Take care of yourselves right now, life has given you some knocks!! 

Fran


----------

